# Tyler's 125 Gallon Dirted: Video Update: Rainbows Spawning 5/22/15



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Sweet!!!! :bounce:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Sweet!!!! :bounce:


Yeah man, I'm excited!

My plan is low tech plant varieties with little or no co2.

I currently have a Current Satellite + 36" and a Finnex Fugeray a Planted + 36".

Now I have to figure out how I am going to get an adequate amount of light in this tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The stand is almost ready...


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Wait... the dog got out! 

.... 

I wish my stand was done. You're smart, you are finishing it as you go. We built a 2x4 stand and decided we would put skins/finish on later. Now we can't decide how.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

For those of you who are interested, see the following links regarding how I set up and leveled the tank/stand and how I setup the hardscape:

Setting up:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=724385&highlight=

Hard scape: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=734353&highlight=


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*The Substrate*

I took a series of pictures as I set up the substrate so you can see about how much of each thing I added to my substrate. You will notice that I only took a picture of part of the tank because that's all you really need to see in order to get an idea of how much I used:

Bare:









Dolomite









Murite of Potash









Red Clay









Osmocote Plus









Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix









Black Diamond Cap


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good! Man I miss my old dirt tank!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today I partially planted the tank with all the plants from my Mr. aqua 12 long that I tore down yesterday. I still have heavily heavily planted 20 long tank that I'm going to take down and put all those plants in this tank as well but that won't happen for another few weeks.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Yesterday, I was able to hook up my Hydro inline 300W heater and it seems to be holding the tank at a steady 78°F.

Today I tried to hook up my pressurize CO2 System and ran into a few problems. So for now I'm going to be dosing 7.5 mL of Metricide 14 daily as a replacement until I get it fixed.

Week 1: 
-Photoperiod 5 hours
-Reduced EI Dosing
-Metricide 7.5ml Daily


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> Yesterday, I was able to hook up my Hydro inline 300W heater and it seems to be holding the tank at a steady 78°F.


I just put one on mine, and I had trouble getting it to hold steady, it would vary about 2 degrees above and below. It wasn't having trouble generating enough heat, it seemed to have a pretty wide hysteresis range.

Is yours steady there?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> I just put one on mine, and I had trouble getting it to hold steady, it would vary about 2 degrees above and below. It wasn't having trouble generating enough heat, it seemed to have a pretty wide hysteresis range.
> 
> Is yours steady there?


I have mine set at 76F on the heater and it's holding steady at about 78F in the tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today, made a Rex Riggs co2 reactor/diffuser to replace my old loud Ista co2 reactor. The plan is to focus on plant growth by injecting co2 and limiting light.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Update: 

There have been many changes to the setup. First off, I added and moved some plants around. Next, I added a glass top and adjusted the lighting. Sunday I did my first water change on this monster and it took a long time. I gotta figure out how to expedite that process. Finally, I'm still dosing a reduced EI and injecting pressurized co2 through a Rex Riggs reactor. 











Tomorrow, I plan to adjust flow. I've got a Eheim 2217 on another tank that I will add to this monster in the next few weeks. Also, I plan to adjust the power heads to increase water flow efficiency.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Couple things:

Flow: After playing with the flow, I quickly came to the conclusion that I need to get another Eheim 2217 on this tank. 

Fungus: There was a ton of white fungus growing on the driftwood. I added a handful of Ramhorn snail both pink and blue. The next day the fungus was gone. Nice work guys!

Cycle: This tank tank has been filled for about 8 days and I'm still reading out ammonia. Cycle still in process.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> Cycle: This tank tank has been filled for about 8 days and I'm still reading out ammonia. Cycle still in process.


The longest days... 

Even with significant media from an existing tank mine took 21 days before it finished and read zero nitrites. 

Get some good books and forget about it for a while.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

I was hoping to see the stone  Still I think its a very pretty layout


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> The longest days...
> 
> Even with significant media from an existing tank mine took 21 days before it finished and read zero nitrites.
> 
> Get some good books and forget about it for a while.


I tested my nitrates a few days ago and they read zero however the ammonia read about .5. I doubt it but I may have had an instant cycle and the substrate is leaching ammonia. I don't know but either way I got fully cycled 2215 and 2217 on the tank. Im in no rush... Patience...



Xiaozhuang said:


> I was hoping to see the stone  Still I think its a very pretty layout


Oh I know, I really like the stone as well.I promise you will see the stone again. I've just been occupied with other things on this tank. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Xiaozhuang said:


> I was hoping to see the stone  Still I think its a very pretty layout


I went to my local fish store today and I saw some really nice dragon stone. You would have loved to see it in my tank here. Still trying to figure out why I didn't buy any... The stuff was way nice!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

tylergvolk said:


> I went to my local fish store today and I saw some really nice dragon stone. You would have loved to see it in my tank here. Still trying to figure out why I didn't buy any... The stuff was way nice!


Yeah, you went to Tropiquatics didn't you? That place is dangerous to visit when you are trying to keep money in your wallet. 

Nice tank!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Yeah, you went to Tropiquatics didn't you? That place is dangerous to visit when you are trying to keep money in your wallet.
> 
> Nice tank!


Yeah, I went back again today and sold them some Carbon Rili's. Surprisingly, I didn't purchase any of that stone but I still want too. Isn't it some nice stuff?

Bump: Today, I removed the eheim 2215 and installed a new 2217. I'm in the process of figuring out what's going to best for flow and co2/nutrient distribution.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Update:










I know have two Eheim 2217's and two Koralia 600's hooked up in a configuration that works well. 










If you want to see my thread I started about the flow in my 125 check it out:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=742225&highlight=

I've continued to do we Metricide until I dial in my co2 and the Val's hate it. My crypts are also melting but that's all pretty normal. The java Fern and l. Repens are growing slow and steady. The Hygrophila polysperma is growing fast.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Crypts are showing new growth.

I've been slowly increasing the light durationby 30 minutes per day. I'll stop at an 8 hour photoperiod.

No signs of algae.

Still cycling.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Cycled In 14 Days*

Today is day 14 since I filled and it is now cycled.

I've spend some time researching what to stock. This conversation is currently ongoing. If you're interested in reading about that you can find my thread here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=744217&highlight=

I'm going to start moving over my shoaling Neon Tetra but before I do that I'm going to add my Siamese Algae Eater (SAE).


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been moving quickly now that things are cycled. 










Meet some of the inhabitants.

SAE









Neon Tetra









Ramhorn Snails









I've been researching Angelfish. They will be the centerpiece. Stay tuned.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Added more inhabitants:

x8 Cory Habrosus
x3 Otto's
x1 Longfin Plecostomus Temminckii


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Added more fish:

x10 Neon Tetra
x5 Otto's


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting way to get flow, I wonder if the water swirls in a chaotic flux, or goes into a fix pattern that may bias the left side heater-wise and right side CO2-wise.

Good to see that the tank is growing well


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

your tank looks fantastic


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Interesting way to get flow, I wonder if the water swirls in a chaotic flux, or goes into a fix pattern that may bias the left side heater-wise and right side CO2-wise.
> 
> Good to see that the tank is growing well


This was a big concern of mine, especially the co2. 

The drop checker is notoriously in accurate in measuring co2 so it's hard for me to tell how the CO2 fluctuates from the left side of the tank to the right side of the tank. The CO2 injection is inline on the right side and the drop check is on the left side of the tank. The drop checker stays green. I haven't looked into this any further.

It's basically the same thing with that heater; however the sides or switch because the heater is inline on the left side.

Yeah, thanks! My focus is on growing plants. No signs of algae. I am tapering off the Metricide on hopes the Val's will bounce back. Also, the Creeping Jenny is growing insanely slow. So that May get replaced, we'll see...


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Tank looks great! I'll be following along for sure.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

AnotherHobby said:


> Tank looks great! I'll be following along for sure.


Thanks, I appreciate that.

I've been playing around with some thoughts and trying out some stuff.

First, I want to replace the creeping jenny on the left. Its never grown right for me and this times it's growing mega slow.

Second, same thing with the l.repens. However, I dunno what to replace it with yet. Maybe sunset hydro...

I've added moss to the driftwood and I plan I add about 1/2 bag more of black diamond in order to add some depth in places.

I've been researching angelfish. Im gunna let the wife pick those out but I really like the Blue Marble Pear-scale type.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> I've been researching angelfish. Im gunna let the wife pick those out but I really like the Blue Marble Pear-scale type.


There goes your spare time. Mine paired off, my wife talked me into "saving" a few eggs to another tank (they are doomed in a community tank), now I'm hatching brine shrimp every day and trying to raise fry.

I have a nice un-mated pair in another tank. Nice, pretty fish, no trouble.

Do yourself a favor, get gay angels!!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> There goes your spare time. Mine paired off, my wife talked me into "saving" a few eggs to another tank (they are doomed in a community tank), now I'm hatching brine shrimp every day and trying to raise fry.
> 
> I have a nice un-mated pair in another tank. Nice, pretty fish, no trouble.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, get gay angels!!


Hahaha, I have been playing around with many different ideas for angels. Ultimately, I'm going to let my wife decide but I also like silvers. I saw some really nice silvers on display at the LFS. I'd like to get younger angels all of the same type.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> Hahaha, I have been playing around with many different ideas for angels. Ultimately, I'm going to let my wife decide but I also like silvers. I saw some really nice silvers on display at the LFS. I'd like to get younger angels all of the same type.


The veiled angels with the pearl (or whatever you call it) skin are really nice looking. My wife (same situation apparently) chose 6, two kois, two chocolate, and two stripped with the irridescent skin. By far my favorite are the last two, though the oranges from the koi are nice as we have little color in the tank now.


----------



## J.Kirk (Jan 4, 2013)

Wonderful looking tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I just ordered 6 of these:










Philippine Blue Marble Widefin Pearscale Angelfish


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn looks lovely, how much did those buggers cost?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Damn looks lovely, how much did those buggers cost?


$13/fish free shipping from NY + extras

Dime size fish.


----------



## BigJay180 (Jul 20, 2014)

Gorgeous fish. Definitely makes me regret going with rainbows instead of angels.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Where did you order these angels? Would love to order some!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Aparker2005 said:


> Where did you order these angels? Would love to order some!


http://www.angelmania.net

I also really liked these ones:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've decided on a name for this aquarium: Angelic Synergy.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tylergvolk said:


> $13/fish free shipping from NY + extras
> 
> Dime size fish.


Free shipping?! Nice!

btw I've heard angels will eat small fish (like neon tetra and otocinclus) when their mouths get big enough to suck 'em in. I have otos with my angel right now but plan to move them out in a few months (at the most).


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Free shipping?! Nice!
> 
> btw I've heard angels will eat small fish (like neon tetra and otocinclus) when their mouths get big enough to suck 'em in. I have otos with my angel right now but plan to move them out in a few months (at the most).


Yeah, I've read the same thing and I can only assume it's true. I've got 25 neons, 10 ottos, and 10 Pygmy Corey's so this will definitely be an issue I'll have to figure out.

Might just have to sell them off and get some rose line Sharks at some point.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The maintenance is like a dream come true in this tank. Water changes, trimming, and cleaning don't take very long at all. + no buckets!

Changing photoperiod to 5hrs on, 3hrs off, and 5hrs on. 

Upped th EI dosing

Trimmed all plants especially the L.Repens. 

Added:

x5 Annubias Nana
x3 Annubias Nana Petite


----------



## pseudomugil (Aug 12, 2013)

tylergvolk said:


> Yeah, I've read the same thing and I can only assume it's true. I've got 25 neons, 10 ottos, and 10 Pygmy Corey's so this will definitely be an issue I'll have to figure out.
> 
> Might just have to sell them off and get some rose line Sharks at some point.


I've heard (never had experience with angels, but working at a LFS I hear things.) that if the angels are too small to eat the neons etc. when they are introduced then they won't attempt to because they assume that they are still to big to fit in their mouths...
might just be baloney...
anyway good luck! :icon_surp:icon_smil


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

pseudomugil said:


> I've heard (never had experience with angels, but working at a LFS I hear things.) that if the angels are too small to eat the neons etc. when they are introduced then they won't attempt to because they assume that they are still to big to fit in their mouths...
> might just be baloney...
> anyway good luck! :icon_surp:icon_smil


Interesting...

Most all my Neons are approx 1" give or take. I will share my results as I go.

Today, I won a ROAK! I never win these things so I am happy about it. I've got rotala macrandra, rotala rotundifolia, staurogyne repens, and cuphea anagalloide coming soon. + I purchased 10 more stems of Rotala Rotundifolia and 10 Rotala Colorata.

PLANTS PLANTS PLANTS! lol

It may be time for me to pay it forward with some ROAK's of my own!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've got to decide where to put these plants now. The jungle Val isn't doing well so I may have to replace that with some new stem species. I'm not really sure yet. I got the seiryu stone I'd like to add so maybe I'll do a bit of a reshape. Here's what I'm thinking.

1. Add bag of Black Diamond to create some depth.
2. Add seiryu stone for a more dramatic effect
3. Add new plants

Exciting stuff!

Future projects

1. Planted HOB Filters
2. Aquarium Canopy
3. Possible Light Upgrade


----------



## Jaseduck (Sep 14, 2014)

What kind of plant is that in the dirt that is short and in the middle?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Jaseduck said:


> What kind of plant is that in the dirt that is short and in the middle?


Dwarf Sag! Bullet proof plant!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Picture update*

It's been a while since I did a picture update. I wanted to take the time to post some pictures for your enjoyment. Im currently between projects, maintenance and playing around with ideas but I took a bunch of pictures anyways. There not the best shots but check them out.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If you havent tossed the vals they take a while to adapt to different evirome ge if the roots aren't completely brown it's alive and will spot out new leaves in a few weeks at most...they take over your tank with runners.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Excellent looking tank. I love the habrosus, have you thought about adding a bunch more and having a bottom shoaling fish?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> If you havent tossed the vals they take a while to adapt to different evirome ge if the roots aren't completely brown it's alive and will spot out new leaves in a few weeks at most...they take over your tank with runners.


The Vals are still in there; however, I may have to move or remove them to make room for other plants. We'll see. I've been hoping they would bounce back here but its been a waiting game...



JerSaint said:


> Excellent looking tank. I love the habrosus, have you thought about adding a bunch more and having a bottom shoaling fish?


Thank you. I love the Habrosus too. They are an awesome little fish! I was actually thinking about removing them but I dont have any good reason other than the tank looks very "busy". I do have angels coming which can be aggressive as they age. We'll see what the future brings.

This hobby has given me to so much that I want to give back through ROAK's. Tomorrow, I'm sending out the first ROAK that I've done in a very long time.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

What are the plants in the 4th shot from the bottom, the big flat leaf? Very cool looking plant, as is the whole tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> What are the plants in the 4th shot from the bottom, the big flat leaf? Very cool looking plant, as is the whole tank.


I believe your asking about the Red Tiger Lotus. Yeah, they are awesome. I keep it trimmed so it stays low, but you can let the leafs hit the surface and it will flower.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Those angels are really nice, can't wait to see them in the scape~


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> I believe your asking about the Red Tiger Lotus. Yeah, they are awesome. I keep it trimmed so it stays low, but you can let the leafs hit the surface and it will flower.


Yes, apparently I can't count, it was 6th. Thanks.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Those angels are really nice, can't wait to see them in the scape~


Yes, I'm excited to watch them grow up. Supposedly, the fish come in dime size so they start pretty small. I'll keep you posted, if you stay tuned in. 



Linwood said:


> Yes, apparently I can't count, it was 6th. Thanks.


The 6th picture is Red Tiger Lotus, yes.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> Yes, I'm excited to watch them grow up. Supposedly, the fish come in dime size so they start pretty small. I'll keep you posted, if you stay tuned in.


Awfully small. Mine are just getting that big from a batch I'm trying to raise, and I can't get them to eat flakes yet. You might want to ask about it and/or be prepared with some brine shrimp or other live food.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> Awfully small. Mine are just getting that big from a batch I'm trying to raise, and I can't get them to eat flakes yet. You might want to ask about it and/or be prepared with some brine shrimp or other live food.


Thanks for this tip. I have flake, dry bloodworms, and frozen bloodworms. I hope I won't need brine shrimp. I'll ask the seller about it.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Tonight, I planted x15 rotala rotundifolia stems and x12 rotala colorata stems. These plants were grown emersed so it will be interesting to watch their transition.

Tomorrow, another plant package arrives and early next week another ROAK I won should arrive.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I planted another couple plant packages, added seiryu stone, and rearranged plants a little bit?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 40
GH: 10
KH: 6


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I scored a bunch of Crypt Parva from a very generous local hobbyist today. He also gave me some unidentified moss pulled from one of our 10,000 lakes...


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Tyler, your tank looks awesome! Plants are looking great! Those angelfish you have look AMAZING! It must be exciting to plan it and watch it grow!
Also, that's cool that you have some cory habrosus in there.
I hope that moss and crypts grow well for you!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Squrl888 said:


> Hey Tyler, your tank looks awesome! Plants are looking great! Those angelfish you have look AMAZING! It must be exciting to plan it and watch it grow!
> Also, that's cool that you have some cory habrosus in there.
> I hope that moss and crypts grow well for you!


Thank you. Yeah, this 125g project keeps me busy. I love it. The Angels get shipped here on the 19th.

Oh hey, I'll post picks if the parva very soon.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> Thank you. Yeah, this 125g project keeps me busy. I love it. The Angels get shipped here on the 19th.
> 
> Oh hey, I'll post picks if the parva very soon.


Exciting! Sounds good! There's a lot of potential for this tank!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

It's funny because when things grow slow, I want them to grow fast but when things grow fast I want him to grow slower. lol

It really takes a long time for some of these plants to acclimate to my tank conditions in the low light set up.

Grow, grow, grow, patients…


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Added:

x4 Philippine Blue Marble Widefin Pearscale Angelfish


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Man your tank made me get back into dirted tanks!!! I'm setting up my 30 gallon tank using mineralized topsoil, but I may go with miracle gro organic for my substrate!!!!!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Man your tank made me get back into dirted tanks!!! I'm setting up my 30 gallon tank using mineralized topsoil, but I may go with miracle gro organic for my substrate!!!!!


Thanks man! Dirt just makes sense. For most of us, we are on a budget and we have priorities. I love this hobby because there's tons of cheaper way to do things!

I did some testing today before my weekly water change:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 40
GH: 10
KH: 6


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

First Video Update

http://youtu.be/wLAjR-pGpro


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Added Anacharis Elodea


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I got a TDS meter today.

Tap: 118ppm
Tank: 338ppm










I wonder if this thing needs to be calibrated somehow...


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> I got a TDS meter today.
> 
> Tap: 118ppm
> Tank: 338ppm
> ...


You can buy calibration samples at known conductivity, though you need to look at that meter to see what value it wants to be calibrated at (some can do an arbitrary value, some require a specific one). 

You can do a quick check by getting some distilled water and it should read zero. 

I wouldn't be surprised by either reading you got, tanks will accumulate "stuff" over time even if you are not adding things that add conductivity directly (which you probably are with ferts). Actually the tank sounds a bit low.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> You can buy calibration samples at known conductivity, though you need to look at that meter to see what value it wants to be calibrated at (some can do an arbitrary value, some require a specific one).
> 
> You can do a quick check by getting some distilled water and it should read zero.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised by either reading you got, tanks will accumulate "stuff" over time even if you are not adding things that add conductivity directly (which you probably are with ferts). Actually the tank sounds a bit low.


Hmm, interesting... Thanks.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Couple quick snapshots


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

I see roots coming down from above, do you keep floating plants as well, and how (if so) do you keep it from interfering with the lighting of those below?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

The grey rocks will raise KH/TDS over time... "Seiryu" or equivalent is a type of weathered limestone, and in tanks with CO2, it'll raise the KH/TDS quite a bit. Growth looks lush!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> I see roots coming down from above, do you keep floating plants as well, and how (if so) do you keep it from interfering with the lighting of those below?


The roots you see coming down from the surface is Frogbit and duckweed. Weekly, I scooped out a ton of these floaters and either give them away or throw them away. They do slightly interfere with the light to the other plants especially when I let them get out of hand.

Bump:


Xiaozhuang said:


> The grey rocks will raise KH/TDS over time... "Seiryu" or equivalent is a type of weathered limestone, and in tanks with CO2, it'll raise the KH/TDS quite a bit. Growth looks lush!


Yes, I've learned that about Seiryu Stone. Do you think I should be concerned about it? I will keep an eye on my KH and TDS. Thanks, the plants are really taking off. 

I'm thinking about starting to grow more challenging plants. I want to grow plants that will develop a more defined dense bush when using the trimming techniques articulated in your video. I may need to change out some of the varieties I currently have in my tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today I swapped out the old Purigen for new!



Might sell off the old reuseables.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The carpet guy came today to clean our carpets and he said, "wow, I've never seen an aquarium that clear before, ever! What kind of lights are those?". I proceeded to tell him about the lights and how they are geared for growing plans knowing my secret weapon was really purigen for clarity. You can't get too technical with people otherwise they can get lost pretty quick, however, I love to talk aquariums with people who have interest.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you ever get those angles you showed the breed photos of (Philippine Blue Marble Widefin Pearscale Angelfish)? Have no seen any photos of them (in your tank). BTW love how lush the dwarf sag is!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Did you ever get those angles you showed the breed photos of (Philippine Blue Marble Widefin Pearscale Angelfish)? Have no seen any photos of them (in your tank). BTW love how lush the dwarf sag is!


If you looks for my video update, then you will see them in the video. I will however, work on getting some photos up. They have grown since the video too an there colors are really starting to show.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tylergvolk said:


> If you looks for my video update, then you will see them in the video. I will however, work on getting some photos up. They have grown since the video too an there colors are really starting to show.


wow didn't even see the link ^^'' will go check that out.
[edit] omg they're so adorable and tiny!!!
look forward to seeing some photos of them as they grow ^^


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

They are tiny aren't they? They're growing but I wish they would grow faster. I might buy some more at the local fish store of course they won't be the same variety so essentially all have an assortment of angels eventually.

I'm kind of up in the air about what I want to do about stocking this tank. There are so many options when you're up in this size of tank.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Great looking tank. I personally love my 125g setup too. I also have the exact same tds meter as you and it doesn't need to be calibrated. I get about 75ppm out of my tap water and I let the tank tds go up to about 400ppm before doing water changes. For me that system seems to works well. Regardless of whatever imbalances I might have in nutrients, I just do a large water change when the tds meter tells me to do so. So far so good. How do you like the finnex lights on that tank so far, do you feel you're getting enough light, not enough etc?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

exv152 said:


> Great looking tank. I personally love my 125g setup too. I also have the exact same tds meter as you and it doesn't need to be calibrated. I get about 75ppm out of my tap water and I let the tank tds go up to about 400ppm before doing water changes. For me that system seems to works well. Regardless of whatever imbalances I might have in nutrients, I just do a large water change when the tds meter tells me to do so. So far so good. How do you like the finnex lights on that tank so far, do you feel you're getting enough light, not enough etc?


Thanks, my TDS read like 475 before my water change today and now is 330 after water change. I hope I don't have issues with tds...

The lighting on this tank is just want I wanted. Low light and what I got is enough for low light. At times, I want more light but realistically I don't need it. Just more patients


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Added:
x8 Denison Barbs.
x3 Red Koi Angelfish
x3 Silver Angelfish


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

What kind of crypts in the front left corner.

BTW, progress looks great!!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

ROYWS3 said:


> What kind of crypts in the front left corner.
> 
> BTW, progress looks great!!


Crypt Parva, thanks!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## bisiktiringidin (Dec 15, 2014)

senin ananın amını sikiyim orospu çocuğu öyle akvaryum mu olur amın feryadı


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Running into problems with overstocking, low O2, and too much co2 after heavy trim. Lost a few fish.

Solution?

-Adjusting EI (decrease kno3; increase so4)
-Clean tank well
-Increasing surface agitation
-slowing increase co2 back into range


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

I would definitely increase surface agitation ASAP. If the problem is with O2 then this is the best fix. Cleaning the tank might help if there is a lot of decomposing matter in there. The bacteria growing on decomposing plant matter will compete with the fish for O2.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Squrl888 said:


> I would definitely increase surface agitation ASAP. If the problem is with O2 then this is the best fix. Cleaning the tank might help if there is a lot of decomposing matter in there. The bacteria growing on decomposing plant matter will compete with the fish for O2.


I even did a partial water change today because the kno3 was too high. Yikes! Lost a few more fish 

Adjusted the power heads upward and turned co2 down even further.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I did another partial water change today.

I've been dosing the EI method, but I need to modify my dosing because plants were showing K deficiencies and my nitrates were way to high. I figured that I'm currently dosing too much and KNO3 and not enough SO4.

Here is my current dosing regime:

1tsp kno3 x3/wk
1/2tsp kh2po4 x3/wk
1/2tsp k2so4 x3/wk
1/2tsp Plantex csm+B

I'm going to lower kno3 and increase so4 to the following regime:

1/2 kno3 x3/wk
1/2tsp kh2po4 x3/wk
1tsp k2so4 x3/wk
1/2tsp Plantex csm+B

It could be that I'm dosing too much po4 as well but I dont know how to tell..
Should I be adjusting my po4 too? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

So do you really need to be adding nitrates; admittedly not a lot of stock, but definitely are generating some of your own. My big tank was holding steady, but even it (also very lightly stocked) is starting to edge up on nitrates with no addition.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> So do you really need to be adding nitrates; admittedly not a lot of stock, but definitely are generating some of your own. My big tank was holding steady, but even it (also very lightly stocked) is starting to edge up on nitrates with no addition.


Interesting point, maybe not but for now I'm gunna cut back by 50% and see what happens. More importantly, i'm curious about the other nutrients.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I recently did a major trim cutting back 90% of plants. I failed to dial back the fertilizer and the CO2. As a result, I lost several fish in the process due to dangerous CO2 levels and nitrate levels. I learned the hard way to adjust the CO2 and fertilizer to be in line the plant growth rate. See after a trim, that plant doesn't grow at the rate it did before the trim.

I was overdosing co2 and ferts. My question is: how much ferts should I be dosing next time I do another major trim? How can you tell? Is there a rule of thumb? 

I'm thinking I'll cut dosing back to 1/4 of what I was dosing before the next major trim.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Base the dosing regime around the KNO3. Pick a safe amount of KNO3 to add and work the other ferts around that (N-P-K ratio, etc.). Keep your nitrates at about 20-30ppm, maintain consistent co2, watch for algae and adjust.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I mowed the lawn today. (Dwarf sag trim)

The carpet was getting out of hand plus I think there's some regular sag mixed in. It looks much nicer now.

Lost several more neon tetras.

I'm continuing to do water changes. Hoping things will balance and stabilize again soon.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Such a beautiful tank! Following along 
Hope everything settles back again!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Regenesis said:


> Such a beautiful tank! Following along
> Hope everything settles back again!


Thank you! I'll be sure to post more pictures soon.

Stay tuned.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Still losing fish, can't seem to pin point the problem.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Is it high nitrates as before? 

It sometimes helps just to go back to the beginning -- do all the tests even the ones you know will be OK (like Ammonia) and make sure nothing strange happened.

Did you look very closely at the dead fish - see if there are any signs of parasites on or (a bit gross, but if you are up to it) inside? If not opening them up, shine a bright light.

(I'm a bit paranoid about parasites now as I'm fighting camallanus worms, so don't let me make you paranoid).


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm losing fish like crazy. 1-4 fish a day. All my parameters are in safe zone. Ammonia is at 0.25 but that's because of the dead fish I keep removing from the tank. I've been doing partial water changes just about ever other day. The fish seem fine although I haven't looked super close to the recently deceased fish. I'm really bummed out because I've lost $100's of dollars in fish now...

I did some research and I don't think my nitrate levels were ever at dangerous levels. In fact, changing my ei dosing was probably a mistake and further through the tank off balance. 

A disease or parasite could be the culprit...

Could have been a KH and ammonia issue but I'll never know because I didn't test KH when probem first arose, but you would think the problem would be solved by now because my KH is fine now and fish are still dying...

So, I ruled that out.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I feel like a noob. I should have known better. It turns out that it's some kind of disease or parasite. Possibly columnaris... I removed 3 Neon tetras today two had white discoloration like fungus. Another has a white dot on this eyeball. With no quarantine tank, I don't know what to do. I will set one up in the near future but for now I could use some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've setup a quarantine tank.









Here is a link to my thread about how I am approaching the problem with my 125.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7162297#post7162297


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Two days no fish deaths and no signs of fish disease. I've culled the sick fish and done multiple water changes. Things seem to be better. Dosing regularly and plants are growthing well.

I'm down to the following stock:

x7 Neon Tetra
x6 Demison Barbs
x? Ottos
x? Habarosus Cory's
x1 SAE
x1 Pleco
x2 Blackbar Endlers


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad things are going back to normal


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Regenesis said:


> Glad things are going back to normal


I just got home today and noticed that I'm still losing fish. A couple Tetras and one Barb are missing but I cannot find the dead fish...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The storm has passed. Whatever it was, it's not effecting my fish anymore.

I culled sick fish because I didn't have a proper quarantine and turned off co2.

Final count:
x4 tetra
x4 barbs
x7 cories
x4 ottos
x1 pleco
x1 sae 
x2 endless

I'm currently cycling a quarantine. I guess I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm excited to restock this tank and do it the correct way this time. But first I need to refill my co2 and slowly increase the bubble rate. Actually, I'll probably turn co2 back on now for the plants and when it's time to add fish, I'll turn if off and slowly increase co2 again after the fish settle so they won't be stressed due to co2 levels.

Over how many days do you slowly increase your bubble rate?

I have to inject and insane amount of co2 to get that drop checker green. Anyone in the same boat as me on this? I don't want to decrease the surface agitation because the fish appreciate it.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Quick update:

Disaster strikes again. Losing fish... Treating Prazipro... Cycling quarantine... Still growing plants!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

White dot sounds like it might be Ich.. Do the other fish have them? You could also have multiple things wrong (let's hope not). Ich is easily treated in fish that can handle 80*F, I've done it a few times just by slowly bringing temps up to 80*F and leaving it there for a while. Some people add aquarium salt, but I never have. Hope things get better for you!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm 99% sure I don't have ick.



CluelessAquarist said:


> White dot sounds like it might be Ich.. Do the other fish have them? You could also have multiple things wrong (let's hope not). Ich is easily treated in fish that can handle 80*F, I've done it a few times just by slowly bringing temps up to 80*F and leaving it there for a while. Some people add aquarium salt, but I never have. Hope things get better for you!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Ich is easily treated in fish that can handle 80*F, I've done it a few times just by slowly bringing temps up to 80*F and leaving it there for a while. Some people add aquarium salt, but I never have. Hope things get better for you!


Recognizing he says it's not ich, I just wanted to comment that everything I've read says you have to be over 86 (I have used 88F twice) to treat ich. At 80 it just breeds faster, normally. If it worked for you great, but it does seem to run contrary to published lifecycle temp ranges.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

No deaths recently, finishing up the second treatment of Prazipro this week.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful tank and good luck treating ur remaining fish !


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today I did a major trim on all of the plants. I rearranged a few minor things, replanted some trimmings, and sold the rest of the trimmings. I decided to do all the major trimming all at once rather than doing just a few plants at a time. I guess I'm impatient in that way. Must be my OCD kicking in. Tomorrow I'll do another water change and clean the tank. I'll have to watch the nitrates for the next week or so because I cut the plant mass way back. 










The disease and or parasite that was in this tank is not hurting the fish anymore. I was getting pretty worried there for a while. I wasn't sure if disease or parasite could be taken care of because I couldn't diagnose the sick fish. It appears that Prazipro took care of it. I plan to start quarantining fish after I get back from vacation.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*BIG Update!*

Several changes have been made to the tank and it's time to share!

1. Recently I did a major trim and the plants are starting to come back nicely









2. Added Lobelia Cardinalis which is quickly becoming one of my favorite plants!









3. Added x8 Denison Barbs (Large)









4. Added x2 Angelfish









5. Added an extra layer of weekly replaced filter floss for clarity


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

All that beautiful black substrate and noone can see it. :icon_surp

Just kidding - very nice, very green, with that one decorative touch of red.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> All that beautiful black substrate and noone can see it. :icon_surp
> 
> Just kidding - very nice, very green, with that one decorative touch of red.


I have some new plant in quarantine tank. Might replace the weeds with legit plants that look nice. Also, I'm considering getting some AR mini to get some more red in there.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm trying to decide what fish to add next and I'm really keen on one large school of smaller fish. I'm leaning toward x50 Harlequin Rasboras or lambchops or Hengel. I want to add more Angels and possibly get a school of loaches or corys. 

So, I got some big plans but we'll see what happens. First, I get to go on my honeymoon to the caribean. I plan to do some snorkeling and swimming with the sea turtles in Barbados. Wahoo!

Bump:


Linwood said:


> All that beautiful black substrate and noone can see it. :icon_surp
> 
> Just kidding - very nice, very green, with that one decorative touch of red.


Actually, I forgot the term or the name of the process, but I was thinking about cutting back the sag 1" from the front glass to improve the look of the tank. You would be able to see more of the substrate then.


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on getting married! And Barbados! Nice! (I was born there, so bias)

In our 125 we initially did the '6 of these, 6 of those, 6 of that, etc'. Aside from a half-dozen barbs (just like yours, although I thought they were called Roseline sharks, or torpedo barbs), now have ~70 neons. Totally what I should have done from day 1, loving the big school of one fish. We also have the 10k BML unit, so the blues in the neons really stand out.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

crazymittens said:


> Congrats on getting married! And Barbados! Nice! (I was born there, so bias)
> 
> In our 125 we initially did the '6 of these, 6 of those, 6 of that, etc'. Aside from a half-dozen barbs (just like yours, although I thought they were called Roseline sharks, or torpedo barbs), now have ~70 neons. Totally what I should have done from day 1, loving the big school of one fish. We also have the 10k BML unit, so the blues in the neons really stand out.


I hear ya... I'd love to do neons again but I've been there and done that. Although if I found a deal as good as you got I might have to reconsider.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank! My favorite schooling fish are Rummy Nose Tetras. They school so tight and the little red noses and striped tails make for a mezmorizing cloud. any small schooling fish will look great in there!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Solid said:


> Beautiful tank! My favorite schooling fish are Rummy Nose Tetras. They school so tight and the little red noses and striped tails make for a mezmorizing cloud. any small schooling fish will look great in there!


Thank you. Yeah, rummynose tetra are awesome probably the tightest schoolers a guy could buy! There's somthing about them... Maybe it's that they are too much like Roselines. I need some variation.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice looking tank. It's filled in nicely. A nice school of glowlight tetras would look awesome. With the denisons and angels they would school a little tighter. 
For life of me, when I look at you tank, it looks to short for a 125g. Maybe it's the angles or something, but it looks like a 100g. Not saying it isn't a 125g, my eyes are getting old, my 125g just seems taller. I love the journey you've been on to get to this point whatever the size. You have a good eye for making a scape that looks and feels very natural. Maybe one day mine will look as good.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

sadchevy said:


> Very nice looking tank. It's filled in nicely. A nice school of glowlight tetras would look awesome. With the denisons and angels they would school a little tighter.
> For life of me, when I look at you tank, it looks to short for a 125g. Maybe it's the angles or something, but it looks like a 100g. Not saying it isn't a 125g, my eyes are getting old, my 125g just seems taller. I love the journey you've been on to get to this point whatever the size. You have a good eye for making a scape that looks and feels very natural. Maybe one day mine will look as good.


I assure you it's a 125 gallon. My plants are planted densely and groups which may give it to the appearance that it's maybe a little shorter in length. Of course, I'm not shooting for a "short look" but I guess it is what it is. I like the grouping of all the plants. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Great looking scape and growth. This makes me really want to upgrade to a bigger tank.

Do you like your current lighting setup? Judging by the growth it seems to be working out well.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hyzer said:


> Great looking scape and growth. This makes me really want to upgrade to a bigger tank.
> 
> Do you like your current lighting setup? Judging by the growth it seems to be working out well.


Thanks,

My lighting is working out perfectly. At first, I didn't want a lot of light but was afraid it might not be enough. I was wrong because it's JUST enough. Sometimes, I kinda wish I could turn things up to play around but it's not necessary and I dont wanna deal with that maintenance. I can always increase the photo period and turn up co2 to increase growth rates. 

I think I did a good job choosing plants that work very well in low-medium lighting. Which, for me, was risky because during my initial research my findings were saying it might not be enough light. I didn't care though because I wanted low light low maintenance.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today, I bought 6 beautiful Bosemani Rainbows fish at the LFS. They are currently in a quarantine tank.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Good to see the tank doing well


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Good to see the tank doing well


Thanks, just got done trimming back the plants. They just grow and grow and grow!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Ich strikes as I move the Bosemani Rainbows into my show tank...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=824745


----------



## venymae (Mar 1, 2015)

Ugh. Hate when that happens. Beautiful tank. I am enjoying following this thread. BTW it was recommended to me by a much more experienced aquarist to quarantine fish for at least two weeks. Might help in the future.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

The tank is beautiful. You've done an great job with placement of plants and driftwood, it's very peaceful. I can't wait to see the Bosemani in the tank, they are one of my favorites. IMO harlequins would be a nice schooling fish, if you're still looking .


That's unfortunate that your tank got ick. 

I had an outbreak in my 55g a while back. Here's what worked for me: I raised the temperature to 84-85F and dosed 1 tablespoon of salt per 5gal. After 2-3 days I would do a major water change (75%), making sure to siphon the ground as best I could and dose the salt again. I continued this treatment for two weeks. Fish stopped showing symptoms within a week and I didn't lose any fish! However, lots of stem plants cannot handle this kind of heat and will melt. You can probably get away with 80F.

Good luck!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

pewpewkittah said:


> You can probably get away with 80F.


Note that warmer temperatures make ich worse and make it reproduce faster, in the low 80's. High temperatures kill it. So there's a perverse problem with any thought that "if I can't get the temperature hot enough, at least I can get it close" in that if you are warm, but not warm enough, you actually make the problem worse.

That is why, by the way, medicines recommend this high-growth-rate temperature -- they WANT it reproducing faster as they kill it in a specific lifecycle.

But when not using medicine, it is important to avoid temperatures that the medicines recommend, as it will make your problem worse.

Heat and heat + salt has to get into the higher temperatures that at least stall reproduction, or better yet kill.

High heat plus medicine is bad as it can suffocate fish as both reduce o2 availability, even with air stones.

Bottom line: 

- Medicine + warm, **or**
- Hot (+/- salt) 

Either one make sure you have good aeration.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

For the time being, things are back to normal. The ICH is gone however I'm watching things closely to see if it makes a comeback. Until then, I'm trimming plants and cracking up the co2.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

So, last week I tried to add another angelfish to the tank and the others two angels weren't having any of it. I removed the third angel and put him back into the quarantine. I noticed the Angels chasing other community fish but had to head out of town for a day. When I returned, I found eggs on the mag float. And now they have claimed the entire half of my 125g...



Female


Male


This was the first time any non live bearer fish has spawned in my tanks so I wasn't sure what was going on. If your interested, here's a link to a seperate thread I started to figure things out.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=834570&highlight=


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> The tank is beautiful. You've done an great job with placement of plants and driftwood, it's very peaceful. I can't wait to see the Bosemani in the tank, they are one of my favorites. IMO harlequins would be a nice schooling fish, if you're still looking .
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate that your tank got ick.
> ...


Was it the salt too that contributed to killing the stem plants in addition to the heat? I am trying to understand if salt kills stem plants only.

So in a planted tank if treating ich, is it that if you add salt and raise the temp, rooting plants such as amazon sword, dwarf sag, vals will not be harmed? Anyway, dont want to hijack this thread but it will be good to have and remember that knowledge for the future, just in case.

Bump: Tyler, congrats on the angel spawn. mine spawned a few days ago too in my community tank. first time am I having angels spawn in any of my tanks. can angels not see in the dark? the parents were guarding the eggs well till evening but within 20-30 minutes after the tank got completely dark, the eggs were gone.

would love to see pics of your bosemanis


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like it's time to get the pair a room of their own!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

adive said:


> Was it the salt too that contributed to killing the stem plants in addition to the heat? I am trying to understand if salt kills stem plants only.
> 
> So in a planted tank if treating ich, is it that if you add salt and raise the temp, rooting plants such as amazon sword, dwarf sag, vals will not be harmed? Anyway, dont want to hijack this thread but it will be good to have and remember that knowledge for the future, just in case.
> 
> ...


I did not use salt at all.

I used temperature and a med call Kordon Ich Attack. I dont think the Kordon did much, but the heat did. I took the temperature up to 84F for a few days then up to 89F for a few days then back down the 84F for a few days. Seem to do the trick.

Last night, I noticed my pleco feasting on the angel eggs. He was still there this morning full and happy. lol

Bump:


jimbo662 said:


> Looks like it's time to get the pair a room of their own!


I would but I just don't have the space.


----------



## 4horns (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful tank, especially love those Denison barbs - one of my favorite fish.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> So, last week I tried to add another angelfish to the tank and the others two angels weren't having any of it. I removed the third angel and put him back into the quarantine. I noticed the Angels chasing other community fish but had to head out of town for a day. When I returned, I found eggs on the mag float. And now they have claimed the entire half of my 125g...


I thought I had plenty of room in a 220G for more than one pair of angels, I was very wrong, it was just a mess in there (especially at feeding time) until i reduced it down to one pair again.

If yours are spawning, are you going to try to raise the spawn? I did once. never gain -- too much like real work. But it did work. You'll have to separate them though, something (even the parents) will otherwise eat the fry. Or the eggs for that matter.

In fact don't be surprised if the parents eat the first set of eggs entirely, like a practice round or something.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd rather not. It's too much work for me right now. Plus the eggs are gone already. My pleco ate them up!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> I'd rather not. It's too much work for me right now. Plus the eggs are gone already. My pleco ate them up!


You'll have many chances, I suspect.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Ich Cookout Bounce Back*

It's been several days since the Ich Cookout and things are finally bouncing back. The Angels are spawning too. There has been lots of changes.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

your tank is so great, the fts really shows how nice it really is


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Indeed, looking nice.

What are the shark-like fish that look like SAE's but appear to have a red stripe?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

andrewss said:


> your tank is so great, the fts really shows how nice it really is


Thank you! Forgive me but what does fts stand for? I work hard to keep the plants nice. There are some things in here that I'd like to change to bring this tank front great to amazing. I'm in the process of designing a new layout. I'll share in the journal if it ever amounts to anything. I'd like to create more depth and center space. I have a vision but need some plant species to move forward.

Bump:


Linwood said:


> Indeed, looking nice.
> 
> What are the shark-like fish that look like SAE's but appear to have a red stripe?


Thanks. Denison Barbs sometimes called Roseline Sharks or Torpedo Barbs


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

There has been a lot going on in my 125g since the Ich cookout. I apologize I haven't been able to keep my journal up-to-date.

The angels have been spawning regularly, I've been connecting with & selling plants to local hobbyists, and my Bosemani's are displaying some mating behavior. Yesterday when I got home from work I noticed two of the Bosemani's were white from their dorsal fin down to their nose and they were doing some sort of dance. At first, I thought they were sick. Today, all of them were doing the same thing so I took a quick video. 

Check it out: http://youtu.be/D7O4fi4XSNQ


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Name Changed*

I recently discovered the angelfish grazing on my plants. This was unacceptable and I sold them to a local hobbyists who is now breeding them. Win/win. I also recently added a couple more species of Rainbow fish. I'm really beginning to enjoy rainbows.

I've got several new species of plants and plant to re arrange some things when I find time. After, I'll do a big picture update. Thanks for reading.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> I recently discovered the angelfish grazing on my plants. This was unacceptable and I sold them to a local hobbyists who is now breeding them. Win/win. I also recently added a couple more species of Rainbow fish. I'm really beginning to enjoy rainbows.


The only problem with this is that "Dirted Rainbow Tank" lacks the impact of "Angelic Synergy". 

Were they actually eating, or just cleaning to bread? Angels will suck every spec of dirt off of where they plan to lay eggs, especially on big sword or anubias leaves. 

Regardless, Angels are pretty but a pain in many ways. I often regret having them and am thinking of getting rid of a pair in my small tank. Your Dirty Rainbow will be more peaceful without!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, I had to change the name after selling the angels. lol

They were grazing on my plants for sure, no doubt. Caught red fin'ed. On several occasions lol

Now I have about 40 rasbora Porkchops/harlequin mix and they are scattered everywhere. I'm very unhappy with this arrangement of fish as well. Sigh!


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome tank! Great fish choices! I also love the Denison Barbs! One of my favorite fish  I'm jealous of you! I would really love to have 125 gallon tank or similar 6ft tank in our house. Biggest I can go is 55 though.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Blackheart said:


> Awesome tank! Great fish choices! I also love the Denison Barbs! One of my favorite fish  I'm jealous of you! I would really love to have 125 gallon tank or similar 6ft tank in our house. Biggest I can go is 55 though.


Thank you. Just think... I have this monster setup so it's the very first thing you see when coming inside the house through the front door. The pizza guy comes by to deliever and is like, "WOW, nice tank". lol


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I trimmed, rearranged, removed, and added some plants today. I've got this 125g so full of plants it's ridiculous. I seriously am having a hard time finding a place to put them. 

For example, bought some willow moss and got a large portion. I tied it to bits of slate and had no where to put it. So, I bordered my foreground plant Dwarf Sag and put it in front against the glass. I also, did the same thing with a ton of Java fern I got a great deal on top. 

Collectoritis!

I need to better utilize the vertical space in my tank because I'm running out of space for plants on the horizontal fore, mid, and background. I would appreciate any ideas that would help me utilize the vertical while improving the overall look.

Updated pictures coming soon.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

tylergvolk said:


> Thank you. Just think... I have this monster setup so it's the very first thing you see when coming inside the house through the front door. The pizza guy comes by to deliever and is like, "WOW, nice tank". lol


Nice! Also sorry if I over-looked it, but what kind of background do you have on your tank?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Blackheart said:


> Nice! Also sorry if I over-looked it, but what kind of background do you have on your tank?


I painted my background black to help exaggerate the colors of the floral and fauna.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Picture Update!*

Ive recently done some major trimming and rearranging of plants. Things are a bit ratty looking but you get the idea of what going on here.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks kind of sparse, perhaps you should buy some plants and add, get a bit of green showing. :wink:


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

WOW...amazing


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks great!  Did you use spray paint?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Blackheart said:


> Looks great!  Did you use spray paint?


I used Bear Ultra From Home Depot Egg Shell.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks beautiful! Nice crypts! I hope my dirted tank looks even half as good when my plants fill out more!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Linwood said:


> Looks kind of sparse, perhaps you should buy some plants and add, get a bit of green showing. :wink:


Real funny Lin 😂! I would like to somehow utilize the vertical space more. Any way I can get more plants in there. lol



Wilderman204 said:


> Looks beautiful! Nice crypts! I hope my dirted tank looks even half as good when my plants fill out more!


Just stick with it man and I bet you will surprise yourself just as I did.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

tylergvolk said:


> Real funny Lin 😂! I would like to somehow utilize the vertical space more. Any way I can get more plants in there. lol


Alway room for more! Lol 

Apongeton to the right of your crypts?, crispus only get about 20" ? Or crypt spiralis or retrospiralis?
Crypt cripspatula may get too tall( what is tank height?) 
Cryptocoryne cripspatula var.tonkinensis( usually just called crypt tonkinensis) will only reach about 12-15" and stays very thin like grass. Tell you first hand it loooves dirt+ flow, and mine started turning red once it adjusted to my water and soil( must be an iron gobbler). I heard a lot of people say it didn't grow for them... But it's my fastest growing crypt next to nevelli. 
...seems I have contracted Crypt addiction lol... There are 11 differnt crypt in my tank:hihi:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Wilderman204 said:


> Alway room for more! Lol
> 
> Apongeton to the right of your crypts?, crispus only get about 20" ? Or crypt spiralis or retrospiralis?
> Crypt cripspatula may get too tall( what is tank height?)
> ...



Thanks for the input. I will look into some of your plant suggestions. Do you add root tabs under your crypts even though they are in dirt? I do this with mine and they explode!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Replaced glass top with DIY screen top.

See the difference in both appearance and light?



Sleek look


Also, added:
Crytocoryne cordata 'Siamensis
Nymphaea micranthra


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Videos of my rainbows spawning. Too bad the Roselines are cleaning up immediately afterwords. 

http://youtu.be/06t5-h0DOjA


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking tank. Love how clean and well maintained it looks.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Amazing tank.
I might go with a similar flow pattern to yours as I will also be running koralias and 2x EHEIM 2217s on a 75 gallon.

Have any issues at all with CO2 not reaching all areas of the tank? I am assuming your reactor runs off of one of the EHEIMs?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice job with the tank. I'm surprised you got enough light with four planted+ to penetrate that depth. Are you actually doing 50% water changes a week with the EI dosing, or have you modified that any? I ask because I'm always interested in what other folks do with their 125g.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

tylergvolk said:


> Videos of my rainbows spawning. Too bad the Roselines are cleaning up immediately afterwords.
> 
> http://youtu.be/06t5-h0DOjA


 It is a good thing really because in all likelihood you would get hybrids in a mixed tank of rainbows... not that they are likely to survive the adult bows even without roselines in there.

Nice tank though. :icon_smil


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

klibs said:


> Amazing tank.
> I might go with a similar flow pattern to yours as I will also be running koralias and 2x EHEIM 2217s on a 75 gallon.
> 
> Have any issues at all with CO2 not reaching all areas of the tank? I am assuming your reactor runs off of one of the EHEIMs?


I do believe I have co2 distribution issues and I've had them for some time now. Certain species of plants twist as if they have a Ca, Mg, or iron deficiency. Other species leaves dye off like a NO3 deficiency. Since there can only be one deficiency at any given time, and with the advice of other TPT members I've decided I most likely have co2 distribution issues. I inject with a diy inline reactor on one side 2217. I'm gunna slit and inject from both sides very soon. 



sanj said:


> It is a good thing really because in all likelihood you would get hybrids in a mixed tank of rainbows... not that they are likely to survive the adult bows even without roselines in there.
> 
> Nice tank though. :icon_smil


This is very true. My female Bleheri jumped out the surface of the water and hung herself on my diy 1/2" bird netting screen top. Luckily I was standing right there and unhooked her. She's was took some damage but will be okay. Since, I've ordered clear 1/4" stuff from BRS.



exv152 said:


> Very nice job with the tank. I'm surprised you got enough light with four planted+ to penetrate that depth. Are you actually doing 50% water changes a week with the EI dosing, or have you modified that any? I ask because I'm always interested in what other folks do with their 125g.


I'm very happy with the amount of light; however it could be better! I'm very close to adding two more p+'s just for fun. I'll use them for a bid day blast of like for 1-2hrs. I 50% weekly and sometimes even more. Since, I noticed I had massive build ups for no3 and po4 I've dramatically reduced dosing from EI recommendations. I've also included iron to my regime.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> I do believe I have co2 distribution issues and I've had them for some time now. Certain species of plants twist as if they have a Ca, Mg, or iron deficiency. Other species leaves dye off like a NO3 deficiency. Since there can only be one deficiency at any given time, and with the advice of other TPT members I've decided I most likely have co2 distribution issues. I inject with a diy inline reactor on one side 2217. I'm gunna slit and inject from both sides very soon.


I may try something different with respect to flow patterns then. Still trying to figure out the best way to do it... Right now I am thinking have both spray bars on one side pointing across the tank and also having a koralia above them pointing the same direction. Then maybe just putting both intakes in the same spot on the opposite side so it gives a nice kind of one-way pattern across everything.



tylergvolk said:


> I 50% weekly and sometimes even more. Since, I noticed I had massive build ups for no3 and po4 I've dramatically reduced dosing from EI recommendations. I've also included iron to my regime.


lol I am in the same boat. I heard the best way to do it is monitor your NO3 levels and dose everything else based on how much KNO3 you put in.

When I redo my 75 gallon in the next few weeks I will try to make a journal about it. Our setups are going to be pretty similar however I may run a bit higher light once things start to settle in.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm swapping out the k.600 for a 850 and adding a eheim350 surface skimmer. I hope this will help with flows, gas exchange, and aestetics.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't see this thread before but for those of you doing larger tanks here is a great older thread that talks a lot about co2 distribution and flow in a 6ft tank. There's really good information in there with several different setup options used and explained by TPT members.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33848&page=2


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

That is a pretty good thread. IMO I don't think it is necessary to have 2 different reactors. If you have enough flow so that your CO2 is spread evenly throughout the tank rather quickly then you should be fine. For this reason I think it may be better if you had directional flow so that the CO2 simply goes across the tank rather than getting jumbled up in the middle when conflicting flows from powerheads / filters collide.

IMO bergzy has the right idea with their posts in that thread. Keep it simple and maximize flow without going overboard.

Could be dead wrong about this but it makes sense in my head...


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Awsome set up nice results what else can you ask for.=)


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

SwampGremlin said:


> Awsome set up nice results what else can you ask for.=)


Thank you. Well, there's always room for improvement. This weekend I'm going to be stepping things up a notch. I'm excited to inject co2 from other side. I also go a surface skimmer. Waaahoo! lol


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Update: spliced my co2 after the solenoid to two Fabco nv-55-18's and his injecting inline with Griggs reactors on both ends of the tank. Dialing back my ferts as I believe I'm over doing it with dirt, 0+ tabs, and dry ferts. AR, & AR 'mini' are "frying". Possibly could be a a trace toxicity.


----------

